# IS this good?



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... id=prod_cs

This is the carrier bag i am getting. I am also getting a hardsided carreir but i want to know what you think of it....

WRite back and tell me what you think.. Thank you for the comments. and if there is a better one you would think is safer then just post it i guess..

Thank you so much


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Can you post a link to it from Petsmart or something? The link you posted is from your email, so it doesn't work.

(I edited the link for you)


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute, it looks very cozy.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... id=prod_cs

This one works .. Yeah i like it very much. my mom said she would get it for me when i get my hedgehog. And i was like no no no i need to go get the hedgehog silly. then she sid oh ok you get your money then i will buy it for you before you go get Saphira!!!!!!!!

I am just so excited. I am up to 67.50 and need 32.50 more to get the hedgehog. i have to have 100 dollars because i have to do the money down thingy.


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

LizardGirl said:


> Cute, it looks very cozy.


 When i look at it i wish i could be a hedgehog


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Thats cute, "I wish I could be a hedgehog." Haaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## talibali (Aug 15, 2009)

IS there to much air that could go in?


----------

